
Drowning Doesn’t Look Like Drowning (2013) - dvdhnt
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/family/2013/06/rescuing_drowning_children_how_to_know_when_someone_is_in_trouble_in_the.html
======
beaconstudios
for a visual experience of this, check out
[http://spotthedrowningchild.com/](http://spotthedrowningchild.com/)

note, this is a (I hope/assume) re-enacted video of a child drowning so maybe
one to avoid if you've had related traumatic experiences.

